# The Tall Ships



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a few photos of the Tall Ships, that have finished there race at my home town in Hartlepool in England, hope you enjoy, will take some more photo when they sail, jeff


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! I loved the pictures.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice!!!! Love the look of those!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The signal flags read: England expects that every man will do his wench. Actually, I'm not sure about the last flag; I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have seen those before at a longisland boat event while in vacation. they look sooo much bigger in person, but very cool


----------

